# How Much to Charge for Teaching Classes?



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently went and visited a local Co-op type start up woodworking shop. They were looking for some teachers and I figured that at this point I have done enough (or at least read enough LJs posts) to try my hand at teaching. I talked them through some of the topics I'd like to teach and they were very interested. My question is what is a fair percentage of the total class fees to take home? They own the shop and are bringing in the clients, but I am the one with the knowledge who is actually making the class happen. I was thinking 60% for me 40% for them would be fair. Anybody have any idea what is typical?

Thanks


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

They pay for overhead, insurance, cleanup? Promotion? Plus the first teaching situation is to get the feel of it? If you have taught before good. If not? How many students? Hands on? I'd negotiate for more classes if you like it and they like you. Then consider increasing your pay?

I'm thinking you can make more in the long run by taking less now. Plus you get name recognition?

It's an opportunity for all?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Another way to look at it - what do you consider as a reasonable hourly rate and how many hours will you need to put in, including prep time. Does that jive with the %age split you have in mind?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Dave
I've been teaching for my local community college for about 10 years ,they keep the class cost down and the classes usually fills quickly and I have been getting 60% of the of what they charge.but that amounts to a very nominal amount for a 3 month class,I teach because I like to help folks learn woodworking. Teaching can tie up your schedule,during the time when my shop and contracting business is very busy I have to shut business down early on the day of the class to get ready for the once a week evening class,because I love teaching it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.
When teaching out of my shop for specific subjects I may charge $150 for a one day class and up to $450 for a three-day class.
Enjoy teaching you learn as much as you share.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I definitely don't want this to sound like a "how much can I make off these poor saps" sort of question. I am really looking forward to using the knowledge I have gained and typically have enjoyed teaching and coaching a lot when I have had a chance to do it in the past. I love woodworking and am excited to share what I have learned with others. I am just sort of trying to get a ballpark idea of what is a normal split.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A good question to ask. LOL! You may have heard of Mike Simmons here in MN? He teaches at his place in MN/St. Paul. Might be a different set of students, but you can check it out by Google.

Have fun.

I taught Community College. I worked harder than my students. Beginning Psych classes for about 4 years.


----------

